# BMX Cruisers



## Roc (Dec 1, 2008)

*WTB: BMX Cruisers*

Hey Fellas,

I'm looking for all and any 70's 80's BMX Cruisers or parts. Any help would be appreciated!  

Thanks!


----------



## partsguy (Apr 16, 2009)

I have a BMX Classic for sale. It's an early 80's Kent. Contact me and lets make a deal.


----------



## BIGWHEELS (Feb 16, 2011)

I am also interested in 26"(bmx) stuff if u have anything to trade that would be cool.............thanks


----------

